# growing babes!



## vera_renczi (Aug 5, 2009)

they're turning green! awesome!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 5, 2009)

wow, mine are brown with a bit of green!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 5, 2009)

Great going!!  She's a beautiful green too!  You're obviously doing a good job taking care of them... congrats!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! Looking great, and so big! I measured the one in yr pic &amp; it was 10cm long. Mine are just little guys.


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 6, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> they're turning green! awesome!!!


Haha! colorful nom


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine are just born and black.


----------



## ismart (Aug 7, 2009)

Very pretty green color!


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 26, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> Haha! colorful nom


I love my beebs!

everyone's growing up so fast!
















look at those wingalings there!!

and thanks for looking at my photos, I'm gonna take them outside for photos soon, hopefully.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 26, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> I love my beebs!everyone's growing up so fast!
> 
> look at those wingalings there!!
> 
> and thanks for looking at my photos, I'm gonna take them outside for photos soon, hopefully.


I'm glad you're enjoying them so much!!!  That last pic is an adult male. The males are much smaller than the females. I wouldn't really advise taking the males outside for pics unless you have some sort of way to keep them confined. They can and will fly off sometimes if given the chance. The adult females are much less apt to fly away, due to their heavier weight and their much smaller wings, which aren't really used for flying. Just don't want you to lose your males!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2009)

yea as Kat said, boys do fly away, think they are Peter Pan or something! That last post of pic s with him looking att he camera is one for the mantis calander!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> yea as Kat said, boys do fly away, think they are Peter Pan or something! That last post of pic s with him looking att he camera is one for the mantis calander!


 :lol: They're looking for Wendy!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2009)

Clap, tinker bell is being squished by Wendy!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Clap, tinker bell is being squished by Wendy!


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Clap, tinker bell is being squished by Wendy!


he totally would fly away, he totally has peter pan syndrome! and I think he's a snob. hahahah


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 27, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying them so much!!!  That last pic is an adult male. The males are much smaller than the females. I wouldn't really advise taking the males outside for pics unless you have some sort of way to keep them confined. They can and will fly off sometimes if given the chance. The adult females are much less apt to fly away, due to their heavier weight and their much smaller wings, which aren't really used for flying. Just don't want you to lose your males!!!


I thought so, he's got some attitude as well. I don't trust him like the other, hahaha


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 30, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> I love my beebs!everyone's growing up so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cryptkeeper


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the Crypt Keeper!!!! :lol:


----------

